# dog won't eat its food



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

any thoughts on how to get my dog to eat her own food. i have a 8mo GSP feeding her diamond puppy food. also have a MinPin (wife's dog) that eats beniful adult food. my GSP won't eat her food out of her dish, she has to eat when my other dog eats and trys to steal his food.  she won't eat unless the other dog is there. any suggestions to help get her to eat her food.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

I have two dogs also; a 14 yr old male Golden Retriever and a 2 1/2 yr old female Lab. The male is retired and gets fed "old man food" (Pedigree adult). The female (the worker now) gets high protein Beneful or Blue Buffalo. I feed them separately (one inside & one outside) otherwise we have squabbles. Between the garage, patio, and house; I keep four water dishes that do get shared. I'm not a dog psychologist, but IMHO (and what's happened with my dogs), the older dog probably thinks it's the dominant dog and the younger one is trying to assert it's place. Sooner or later it gets sorted out. :thumb:


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

I would try two things...both at the same time. When it is feeding time put both dogs in their crate or kennel run and feed them in there at the same time. Also for the dog that wants to eat the others food, put a little milk in with the food(1/4-1/2 cup). This will add a little something to it to make it more appealing.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

two words.....Peanut.....butter just take a small amount maybe a finger dab and put it on the bottom of the food bowl and then put the food on top. worked great for our dog. and then we switched her over to purina shredded blend and now we can't get her to stop eating. she actually whines when we ask her if she wants to EAT. its quite commical because she would leave her breakfast until 1pm and now its gone in a few minutes.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

It sounds to me that you are dealing with a dominance problem, not a i like his food better than mine problem.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

riverview said:


> It sounds to me that you are dealing with a dominance problem, not a i like his food better than mine problem.


x2

I feed 2 dogs together within feet of each other and one always finishes his bowl before the other and wants to go after the other bowl. I don't let them eat until I say and I don't release them at the same time, one at a time only. You're the boss. Something as simple as feeding time is a big dominance thing and showing alpha to dogs. Be the boss, don't let that crap take place. No need to use trickery with treats or additives.

With multiple dogs, especially ones with dominance problems, you have to be consistent and lead the pack.


----------

